# [UPDATE] Hawaiian Air VISA moving to Barclay Bank Mastercard



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2014)

We got a notice today that our Hawaiian Air VISA is being transferred to Barclay Bank Mastercard.  Weird - I didn't know that could happen!  

If you are considering a Hawaiian Airlines Card, they are offering a 35K miles sign-up bonus:  http://thepointsguy.com/2014/01/bar...es-credit-card-with-35000-mile-sign-up-bonus/

But $89 annual fee!  

Hmmmm...I think I am going to call and cancel after it gets transferred to Barclay and see if they offer to waive the fee.


----------



## drguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Too bad that this is happening.
That happened to us with our RCI card last year.  A miserable experience trying to deal with them now.  We'll probably be canceling the card soon.


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2014)

*United Explorer Credit Card*

United currently is offering 30K free miles and is waiving the first year annual fee.

In addition to priority boarding and free first bag, the card no longer has foreign transactions fees.

The card is offered by Chase.

Chase Offer: https://www.theexplorercard.com/MPYoureIn30kAFW.aspx?CELL=63S


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 5, 2014)

drguy said:


> Too bad that this is happening.
> That happened to us with our RCI card last year.  A miserable experience trying to deal with them now.  We'll probably be canceling the card soon.



I have had a U.S. Air MasterCard with Barclay's for a few years and our experience with them has been superb.

I like this change because now the card offers a free bag.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We got a notice today that our Hawaiian Air VISA is being transferred to Barclay Bank Mastercard.  Weird - I didn't know that could happen!



It can indeed happen.  Analogous in some ways to a mortgage company transferring your mortgage to another lender.  I have had an ABA Visa/MasterCard for something like 30 years and it has been sold/transferred to different banks 3 or 4 times.  If it was not permitted I doubt that it would have happened with the card for the lawyers' national professional association.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 5, 2014)

thheath said:


> United currently is offering 30K free miles and is waiving the first year annual fee.
> 
> In addition to priority boarding and free first bag, the card no longer has foreign transactions fees.
> 
> ...



And it also has primary collision damage waiver insurance for rental cars.  That can be a big deal.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2014)

Update:  The accounts switched over from Visa to Mastercard this week, so I called and cancelled the new accounts.  The Reps had some dire warnings for me about the consequences of closing the account:  

_Mrs. M, I need to inform you that you will lose your Hawaiian Airlines miles if you close this account._

*My response:  That is completely untrue - my miles are already in my Hawaiian Airlines Account - you can't touch them.  You better check with your supervisor before you tell anyone else that.*
_
Mrs. M, I also need to inform you that even if you close the account you will have to pay the yearly account fee which is $89._

*My response:  I AM closing the account and I am NOT paying the fee for a closed account.  You better check with your supervisor before you tell anyone else that.*

I was highly irritated to be told such baloney!


----------



## SmithOp (May 3, 2014)

I just mailed in an application for Hawaiian card, it was Bank of Hawaii.  I needed to pool some family miles before they expire June 30, being a card member is the only way.  I took the application from the flight attendant, it was a 30k bonus mile.

I already have a Barclay card used to finance an Apple laptop for son in college, cant beat 24 month 0 interest financing.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2014)

Is that a Hawaiian AIRLINES Card?

We pay off our credit cards every month, so our primary reason for having credit  cards is the airline miles.  We usually select our cards based on yearly fee, and the bonus miles you get for signing up.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2014)

Denise, the misinformation is so annoying, and it's actually bad for Hawaiian Airlines.  They should know the lies being told by their newly-chosen credit card company.  I guess Barclay's assumed they would just automatically get thousands of new customers at $89 each, and no award miles to give to those customers, so free money.


----------



## SmithOp (May 3, 2014)

I just dug out the flyer and I was wrong, it appears to be "powered by Barclaycard".  It's Hawaiian Miles World Elite MasterCard.  It's 35k bonus miles if I spend $1000 in first 90 days and a one time 50% off companion discount for RT coach.

Now I'm wondering if they will reject it because I just took out the Apple finance card offer.  I left the darn thing at home and just got email that first payment is due, called customer service to get the account number so I could make the payment and was told they can't give it out on phone per federal law, offered me no alternative.  I'm going to see if I can find a phone payment option, it's not due till 9th, hate to be late on the first payment DOH!  All my other bills are on autopay, had not set this up yet.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2014)

That is exactly the card that I just cancelled - no thanks!

You can make a (bank transfer) payment over the phone - here is the number:
866-250-2919


----------



## SmithOp (May 3, 2014)

Mahalo! 

Edited to add: My dad and son aren't traveling with us so I figured it was worth the $89 for the sign up bonus and being able to recover their miles, about 20k each.


----------



## Vacation4us (May 4, 2014)

*I took advantage of the new HA MasterCard offer*

I had the Bank of Hawaii Visa and was informed a couple months back of the upcoming transfer of my account to Barclays MasterCard with the $89/yr fee with no bonus miles.  No way was I going to accept that.  I cancelled the BoH Visa, then applied for the Barclays MasterCard and was accepted.  Received the card, spend $1000 (mostly on our home insurance bill which was coming due) and received 35K miles.  On top of that, I was able to transfer my wife's HA miles to my account and using the consolidated miles, purchased two r/t tickets to Maui.  

The card is working out for me, for at least a year.   I also receive...
First checked bag for primary card holder (saving me ~$50/round trip) 
Discounted Award Travel.
50% off companion discount for r/t coach travel between NA and HI.  
$100 companion discount per year, coach r/t to/from NA and HI..
No Foreign transaction fees.  
I can receive HawaiianMiles from friends and family online.



Ray


----------



## california-bighorn (May 4, 2014)

*Second Ray's Comments*

I second everything Ray said above.  I can also add that after receiving the initial 35K miles for spending $1000, I will receive another 5k miles bonus after spending the next $10,000 which unfortunately won't take very long.


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2014)

Just to clarify - People whose accounts were transferred from Visa were *not* offered the "sign-up" perks, so the value is much lower for the people who were involuntarily transferred.  

They did not even offered to waive the first yearly fee, as an incentive not to cancel - which surprised me.  Instead, they just made false threats.

Also - The original Visa was *not* with the Bank of Hawaii - It was with Bank of America.


----------



## Vacation4us (May 4, 2014)

Hi Denise - exactly.  no one was offered the sign-up perks when having the Visa card transitioned to the Barclay MasterCard.  That is the reason I cancelled the card (upon being notified of the transfer a couple months back), and then applied for a "new" MasterCard with the sign up bonus.
Both the BofA and BoH Visa's were transitioned to the Barclay MasterCard.  See http://khon2.com/2014/02/24/hawaiian-airlines-launches-new-credit-card-current-accounts-affected/


----------



## Stressy (May 4, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Just to clarify - People whose accounts were transferred from Visa were *not* offered the "sign-up" perks, so the value is much lower for the people who were involuntarily transferred.
> 
> They did not even offered to waive the first yearly fee, as an incentive not to cancel - which surprised me.  Instead, they just made false threats.
> 
> Also - The original Visa was *not* with the Bank of Hawaii - It was with Bank of America.



And besides that....the card itself is just plain and ugly. :hysterical: I liked my surfer catching a wave on the BofA Visa card.

I transitioned but as soon as I logged in to the new site-it said I had a payment due. NOT COOL. I'm like you...I pay in full every month. I have no idea why it said that-it was only 16 dollars and change but I paid it pronto. I don't need any grief over a poorly handled transition/late payment.

I'll decide what I'm doing with it later.


----------



## Stressy (May 4, 2014)

Vacation4us said:


> Hi Denise - exactly.  no one was offered the sign-up perks when having the Visa card transitioned to the Barclay MasterCard.  That is the reason I cancelled the card (upon being notified of the transfer a couple months back), and then applied for a "new" MasterCard with the sign up bonus.
> Both the BofA and BoH Visa's were transitioned to the Barclay MasterCard.  See http://khon2.com/2014/02/24/hawaiian-airlines-launches-new-credit-card-current-accounts-affected/



How smart are you? Well done!


----------



## meatsss (May 8, 2014)

We got the new card in the middle of April and activated it on the 28th. All the charges and credits from BofA transferred over. I use this card for business purposes and really couldn't go through the process of canceling it and opening a new account, just to get some miles. I max it out every month and pay it off every month. Doesn't take long to get the miles needed to go to Kauai.


----------



## SmithOp (May 8, 2014)

I saw a woman use one at Hilo Walmart yesterday, it's a chip and pin card so that is an added benefit IMO.  Interesting that Walmart has the reader for it, tilt up the swipe pad and there is another slot underneath to insert it.


----------



## Stressy (May 9, 2014)

I'm officially not happy. As I pay my bill in full each month, I often look at pending transactions and projected expenditures and pay accordingly. I just tried to pay tonight and it told me that I could not pay more than my posted balance.....I have no other CC's or bills including utilities that won't let you pay ahead.

Booooo!


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 11, 2014)

*If you sign up new the card pictures are better!*



Stressy said:


> And besides that....the card itself is just plain and ugly. :hysterical: I liked my surfer catching a wave on the BofA Visa card.
> 
> I transitioned but as soon as I logged in to the new site-it said I had a payment due. NOT COOL. I'm like you...I pay in full every month. I have no idea why it said that-it was only 16 dollars and change but I paid it pronto. I don't need any grief over a poorly handled transition/late payment.
> 
> I'll decide what I'm doing with it later.



The picture on the card is ugly.  If you sign up for a new Master Card with Barclays's the choice of pictures on the cards is better.


----------



## presley (May 11, 2014)

Does using the credit card get you around the 18 month expiration on HA points?   Since points are added each time you use the card, does that count as activity on the HA miles account?


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2014)

presley said:


> Does using the credit card get you around the 18 month expiration on HA points?   Since points are added each time you use the card, does that count as activity on the HA miles account?



Yes, it does...


----------



## presley (May 11, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, it does...



I guess I'll have to consider it. My HA miles account does nothing for me with the miles expiring every 18 months.  I've never had more than one trip with them in 18 months and have never racked up anything.

Although, I still think the Starwood AMEX might be better since those miles can transfer to so many different airlines.


----------



## loosefeet (May 12, 2014)

The 50% off companion fare is no great deal.  Was happy to get this (and the mileage) bonus--but I would have only save $200 of the ticket, and the total price for the 2 was more than what I could get a non-stop w/ Alaska w/o this "deal."  It's b/c you still pay the taxes etc, so tix price is not much--and Hawaiian is expensive for flights.


----------

